# Help with my general costume, please?



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, I mentioned this on another thread, but I am having a pretty generic costume this year. I am hoping some of you experts can give me a few hints and tricks to make it look pretty cool. 
I started planning when I saw The Wishmaster. Not looking for anything specific specific, just bloody and hopefully scary. Basically, I got some old clothes from the thrift shop, the main item being a ratty old coat. I do not want to cap my hair, so I am going to use lotion on it right after washing it (do not try this at home heh) and then put corn starch all through it to give it a very icky look. I have some oversized jeans that I want to rip up the legs, but I would like to appear as a man, so my first challenge is how do I make fair hair on my legs? 
My main challenge is the face and make-up. I researched some fake blood and flesh recipes starting back about two months ago, but none that I have found will work for me. 
Another challenge I had was to think of what to do for a purse and I found this great sack that I am just going to plop my stuff into but was wondering if there was a way to make it appear that the sack had a body or body parts (not necessarily human) in it? I was thicking of getting a leash and collar and making them appear bloody and dragging it around empty, maybe with some fur on it, but not sure about that yet. Also, what is a good way to temporarily dye your teeth, or do you recommend staying away from that and buying fake ones?

Any help/ideas will be appreciated.
Keep in mind:
1. I am female but would not like anyone to be able to tell that or recognize me if possible.
2. I will be wearing this to work where 90% of the time I will have to be sitting.
3. 90% of the time during my job I am typing and talking, so I will need to be able to well. . .type and talk.  



Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Aww, no one? 

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

We're not quite sure what to add that you didn't already mention. You're going as "something bloody", it's a bit broad to work with. 

For hairy legs: wear pants or stop shaving now and see what you get. 

I like the body part bag idea. probably a little chickenwire to form out some shapes, then maybe a couple severed limbs hanging out. 

I would normally say go fake teeth, but since you've gotta talk dying is a better idea. Try some of the dental red indicator dye stuff that you give little kids to make them brush their teeth for hours.

If you don't really want recognized as you or a girl, go for a little padding in the costume. You could be a barrel chested guy, weightlifter, overweight, mutant, could have a hump... To take it even further disguising you, you could pick up a latex appliance or a mask.

I want a hearse.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

I commented on the other thread and I can help you more if you let me know which monster from my website you were referring to. There is a product out there called Tooth FX. It is inexpensive and will stay on all day. You can get it at any local costume shop. It comes in yucky yellow brown or black. I would go with the suggestion frizzen had for growing your own leg hair out. You can add the hair to your legs with spirit gum, but it would be a lot of work and difficult to remove...
I like the bloody leash idea and I think I saw some unidentifiable hairy weasel looking things at Rite Aid that you could bloody up and attach to the leash and collar...
Again, I can help you with the make-up if you let me know which monster from my website you liked...

Good luck and have fun with this!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by frizzen_
> 
> You're going as "something bloody", it's a bit broad to work with.


lol sorry. My main issue right now is the face makeup. I just can not find fake blood or flesh anywhere here and I do not think a mask would last very long with my job. 

Thanks for the provided ideas! I am not sure if my legs will get that hairy in two weeks heh, but I have a party with a short dress between now and then so that is out of the options hehe. I was thinking maybe finding some old nylons and rolling them in cat fur or maybe shredding a cheap wig up. Just not sure what to use to get it to stick yet. Has anyone tried that before?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Look around, there are thousands of recipies for fake blood. I would think go for the ones that are mostly glycerine, and try avoid the ones that have stuff like milk.

If you can't let hair grow out, go for fairly baggy pants, keep rips small-ish (under 3") and go for a dark hose.

I want a hearse.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

In regards to the monster you liked on the website, he used Gel Blood, which if homemade, consistes of Kayro Syrup...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Well I took a trip to Wal*mart yesterday and found a big basket of fake blood and fake flesh. I also found a $3 fake fur coat at the thrift shop which I am going to try to create my little roadkill pet out of. I am thinking of just drowning the little guy in some of that corn syrup blood and rolling it through some dirt so it will be disgusting a week from now. The coat I originally got is not going to work (too hot!) so I bought another at the thrift store which has this sort of cotton lining and have been slicing it with a knife all over. Much fun.  I had not luck finding a sack or sack material, so I am going to use a garbage bag (which I think fake blood will stick to quite well, am I right? And I can make some holes in it. I would like to make a few basic fake limbs that do not have to be seen (just would attach them inside so you could see the outline). Any suggestions on how to do so? I was trying some papertowels in some socks yesterday, but it just turned out too flimsy. One other thing I spotted at Wal*mart was this rubber rat about teddybear sized. It seemed overpriced, but I had to get it. I am thinking of having it on my shoulder like a pirate's parrot or peeking out of my sack. For now, though, I just stuck it on top of the fridge. I keep screaming because of it. It is really lame scary, but I see it out of the corner of my eye and think, "Aww, Teddy (my black cat) is on the fridge" and turn to pet her and then AHHHHHHHHHHHHH fangs!!! heh.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

The rat is perfect! I used the same rat for a prop I made for our haunted house. I put pink fur on it and bloodied it up, it goes with our "Evil Cotton Candy Vender"...Long story, but he looks very cool. Good choice. Good luck with your costume, Please take pics when your done. I hope I've helped...


Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

You have!  I am going to try to do a test run this weekend and am working on my roadkill pet tonight. 

I moved the rat to the back of my toilet for now, being sick of scaring myself with it. I figure it can stare at my husband while he is doing his thing for a bit. 


I had a very cheap big black cat decoration (you know the puffed ones that tear easily?) with some sparkles on it that I hung on my front porch a week ago. This morning when I went to my car the wind caught it and it swayed/jumped right at me. I screamed bloody murder as I thought it was some guy dressed all in black. Hehe. I scare very easily around Halloween (and not around Halloween). . .I think that is why I like it so much.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Lol...Hope hubby enjoys the company!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, I started my roadkill guy tonight. I made it a bit too cutesy and now I feel really bad about what I am about to do-bloody it up and such. Lol. It just looks so sad and helpless. 









Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

So let's see the finished product!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

I chickened out. I just could not do it to the poor guy lol. I am working on the other sleeve now and I will dirty and blood it up BEFORE making little ears and sad little eyeballs tee-hee. I found some liquid latex in a store about two hours from here. Too far for me to drive but I ordered it on Monday night with a 2-4 day estimate. Hopefully luck will be on my side and I will get it Thursday!

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

My fingers are crossed for you. Good luck with your costume!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

w00t! My liquid latex came TODAY! It rocks so much. I am very excited.  I am still working on my roadkill1.2, but it looks much less furry friend of the woods and much more like something that has been dead and flat for quite some time. The only problem I am having right now is with my blood mixtures. . .just keep turning out pink or purple. . .nothing quite red enough, especially on the white sneakers.



Also, for the liquid latex. . .do any of you have tricks to keep your hair far far away from it? What is the best way to apply it? Thanks, cool people! 

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

For the blood, try adding a little corn starch to the mixture. Or for each 10 drops of red, try to use one drop of blue food coloring. Or try to use paste food coloring, it is more concentrated...
As far as the latex goes, you can pull your hair back and try to avoid getting it near the hairline. Latex will dry faster with a blow dryer. It doesn't take long. Unfortunately, I lose a lot of hair during the month of October due to liquid latex. (and the pain isn't too great either)Just try to be as careful as possible...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for all your help! Today is the big day and I will try to post some pictures tonight! Happy Halloween, all!

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, the latex did not turn out exactly as I had hoped-it was so shiny that in pictures my face just looks pure white from capturing the flash. Any hints on how to take the shine down a bit so next time I do not look like I fell into a shellac vat?  

The roadkill worked very well. . .everything oohed and ewwed as I walked across the floor each time. I went with a garbage bag for my "sack" and had the rat in there along with some toes and a bag of blood with an eyeball floating in it, and some various store-bought props. Everytime someone asked me what was in there, I would pull something else out. I brought some picture frames in with pictures of graves in them. All in all, it worked out well. . . There were 450 people there, and only maybe 7 costumed people overall. No fun.  I was very disappointed that no one really got into it. What other day of the year do you get to come to work wearing whatever you want and be whomever you want? Oh well.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

P.S. I found an easy way to get the latex out of my hair (which I am very glad for because it got all over my eyebrows and hairline)! Pantene conditioner. . .just work the conditioner in and rinse. . .then you can slide the latex right off!

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Glad most everything went well...As far as your face, did you put any make-up over the latex? Translucent powder will take the shine away...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## mermaidcutie (Oct 31, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by unknown_
> 
> Aww, no one?
> 
> Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


I dressed up as Little Miss Smartie Pants this year. Very cost effective as I'm getting married and very cute. I just used my hot glue gun and glued mini Smartie boxes on jeans that I don't usually wear and I put my hair in ponytails. I have to work today and the people that came in told me how cute I was. 

Look forward to chatting with some of you in the future. This is my very first message. [:X]

You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose but you can't pick your friend's nose !!!


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Aww, mermaid that sounds like it went great! What a clever idea. 

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------

